# Your goals for the 2010-2011 season



## masoupistoocold (Jul 27, 2010)

Not sure if this has been done, but thought i might try and contribute more to this forum as I stalk it heaps. So as the name suggests what would you like to achieve this coming season.

I have too many:

1. All 180's 
2. Shiftys
3. 360's (all the above off small jumps)
4. Straight air a jump bigger than 30ft (The two bigger jumps halfway down pinball (at northstar) would be nice)
5. Boardslides
6. Hitting up a different lake tahoe resort at least once a week.
7. Riding powder and trees better
8. Getting down KT22 at Squaw well and without dieing
9. Ski a little bit (controversial I know). 
10. Having a blast


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

2010-2011 season*

I really just want to work on spins.. I was getting some 180's at the end of last season but I freeze up big time when trying them..... Flashbacks of catching an edge when I first started riding take me over.


----------



## masoupistoocold (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah i'm not into the ski boarding one or the other dichotomy. They're both fun and different, so why not enjoy both? I think i want to mostly ski difficult terrain and board in the park...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm saying fuck you to being a goofy footed rider and just straight up converting to regular. Oh and boneless switch pow riding.

Also going to get a noboard and say fuck you to chairlifts and bindings.


----------



## weetsie (Nov 29, 2009)

i want to be able to do proper 3's, not these sloppy 290s and i want to be confident enough to frontboard on more than just the smallest of features. 

i also want to get a setup that allows me to spend more time on my heel edge, my current bindings really dont allow for forward lean without crushing my feet, hopefully the contact pros i ordered last week will vastly help with that

and finally i really want to be decent riding switch, right now its a case of slowly working my way down a blue run trying to link turns without catching an edge


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Ride as much as I can (at least 2 days a week)
2. Work on riding switch
3. Work on 1s and 3s


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

switch

10char


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

i need to start riding switch but mostly i just want to ride a lot. I'd like to film my friend doing some tricks and stuff too. Tricks are not my thing i learned a long time ago fat men don't fly. id like to start riding boxes a little too.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

This year my main goal is to ride a lot. I have a season pass for my resort for this season so hopefully my parents can get me up to the mountain a good bit. My next goal is to get a lot better in the park. I want to land a 720 this year, and also get a lot better on rails and boxes. I also want to back flip this one jump in our park, and to place decent in the contest at my local resort. Other than that I just wanna film a good video part and have fun.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i gotta a lot of big goals i wanna reach this year, 

1)need to work on cab and switch back 7s and ill finally have all 4 720s down

2)work on being able to land front 9 mores consistent

3)attempt a double cork of some kind on snow, prob gonna try to do it backside since thats what i was working on in the foam pit.

4)im already really comfortable on rails but rails can always be worked on. wanna try more back lip variations and front blunt variations this year. also front nose slides to pretzel 270s is something i really wanna be able to do easily.

5)finally now that i finally did my first invert last winter i wanna start being able to invert in almost any direction. back rodeo, under flip, front rodeo and maybe try them switch if its going well. last year i started doing misty flips which are fun. 

those are the main ones i can think of but theres a bunch of small silly things i wanna try to.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

1. Get super comfortable riding switch
2. Get 180's and 360's down
3. Learn a couple basic grab tricks
4. Get comfortable on rails/boxes
5. Learn how to ski better. Went twice last year, at the end of the first day was going down black diamonds. Being a good snowboarder helps TREMENDOUSLY when switching over.

Overall I just want to start focusing on freestyle, it's something I've avoided until now. My freeriding is getting kinda maxed, so I need something new and fresh to learn.

Oh, and get some POWSHIZZLE, way overdue, last year sucked bigtime.


----------



## riccweee (Jan 6, 2008)

1.Get 360's down on big jumps 
2. Learn to 540, at least on qp's or wedges etc.
3. RAILS, and spinning on to and off of boxes...


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

Work some more on riding switch. 
Flat, and in the air 360's. 
Boarslide, frontside and backside perfectly. Backside tail slide.
A few grabs. 
Comfortable in the air. 
Flat ground tricks.
Improve on general skills.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd like to pop the BC cherry


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

My goals for this season:

1: Start riding freestyle (or take more chances with my riding than just bombing and freeriding, etc). 
I live in Ontario, there is no decent terrain for backcountry riding or groomers.. So I might as well learn to ride freestyle. So, babysteps.

2: Discover new places to ride. 
Since I have a much more reliable car this winter I plan on taking many trips to other "resorts" around Ontario and Quebec.

3: Find new people to ride with.
It's getting a little boring riding by myself. It'd be nice to find a crew to ride with.


That's about it. Pretty modest goals this year. If freestyle progression goes well this year, next year they won't be so modest!


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Learn more about those two stick sliding variations, ie. sking and telemarking(which is the real two stick goal). I can make more money being cross diciplined.
When traveling to other resorts with pipes, actually dropping into and hiking them rather then deciding decide to get as much mileage on the steeper stuff.
ride more switch in the trees.
mix my slide up more by adding a degree of difficulty by trying mulitple maneuvers each time. ie. maneuver = spin-on/off, press(es), pivot during.
keeping gym training during season to promote my flexibility, balance, and stamina so I'm better protected against injury. No more effing weight gain by the end of the season.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

stop being a bitch and front board through a kinked rail, that and have a lot of fun


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

- switch

- going a lil faster thru the glades

- finally nailing my first 3.....i did a 270 last season and ate crap

- perfecting my form


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This video, recently posted by laz167 (?) Side Hits on Vimeo is now my training manual for the upcoming season. No way I'm going to look as good as this guy, but if I can do some of that without dying I'll be happy.


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

Donutz said:


> This video, recently posted by laz167 (?) Side Hits on Vimeo is now my training manual for the upcoming season. No way I'm going to look as good as this guy, but if I can do some of that without dying I'll be happy.


awesome video^

ride switch better
consistent on 3's
stop pussying out on rails
ground tricks


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Donutz said:


> This video, recently posted by laz167 (?) Side Hits on Vimeo is now my training manual for the upcoming season. No way I'm going to look as good as this guy, but if I can do some of that without dying I'll be happy.


OMFG ARE U SERIOUS 

that was effffffingggg gnarly. Wow man hes amazing, so friggin flawless and smooth. if i wouldve never seen him strapping in, i would never know if he was goofy or reg.

this ones going into my bookmarks.


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

1. Improve riding in my normal stance. i.e. better edge control/carving vs skidded turns.
2. Improve riding switch.
3. Land at least 2 different 1's.
4. Get 2 different grabs down.
5. Going bigger on my straight airs.



Failed_God said:


> i need to start riding switch but mostly i just want to ride a lot. I'd like to film my friend doing some tricks and stuff too. Tricks are not my thing i learned a long time ago fat men don't fly. id like to start riding boxes a little too.


6. Last but not least, proving that fat men CAN fly!:laugh:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

xelxguapo said:


> 6. Last but not least, proving that fat men CAN fly!:laugh:


Fly Dumbo, Fly!

In other news, the kid in that video has the most insane edge control I've ever seen. You can tell he is that fing good just because his switch riding is so strong, so it's like he has no edge weaknesses.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Donutz said:


> This video, recently posted by laz167 (?) Side Hits on Vimeo is now my training manual for the upcoming season. No way I'm going to look as good as this guy, but if I can do some of that without dying I'll be happy.


Awesome vid! I like riding park but my favorite thing to do is what he was doing. I didn't even think of calling it side hits lol.. I always say i like to explore the mountain for natural features (im a dumbass)

That is what i call all-mountain freestyle riding. sweet style


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Learn how to ride properly and stop leaning back.


----------



## PaulH (Jan 20, 2010)

Get off the bunny slopes ^^

Learn how to butter correctly.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

do some 1's & 3's off small kickers and maybe a straight air of a 15 foot gap. The gap is a pipe dream but a goal non-the-less. 

-Slyder


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

1. Have as much fun as possible
2. Better control overall, second full season, at the end I was venturing on the odd black, and pow chasing in trees, got fairly confident
3. Better at switch
4. 180's and 360's
5. Park Jumps, definitely small hopefully the middle ones (15 ft or so, depending on how the season goes might even make it to the 30's) - if I get daring enough the pipe as well - didnt really get built till end of season last year
6. Maybe hit up a couple other resorts in the area - more dictated by funds and ppl to go with though

Think that covers it, basically just want to improve my riding in most areas, not 2 interested in jibbing but might dabble a bit, more interested in jumping and general freeriding skills


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

ride switch better
land 360's
find some deep powder!


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Get more comfortable at riding and linking turns.


----------



## powispow (Oct 22, 2009)

1.come 1st in boarder cross (got 2end last year)
2.lern to pump the 40 foot step up 
3.have fun


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

1) Getting to actually ride my board in legit conditions not slush or ice at the end of the season 
2) Carving while riding switch 
3) Going bigger off jumps
4) Hitting Bigger jumps
5) Spins 
6) Rails
7) Setting up something in my back yard 

Since I don't feel like going to bed I'm going to procrastinate and list how I will hopefully achieve these goals.

1) Easy since I have a board for the start of the season 
2) For the ski/snowboard club at my university we get a deal on lift tickets if we pay for a lesson the first time we go out so I'll ride that lesson switch 
3) Growing some balls
4) See 3
5) See 3
6) Yet again, see 3
7) If we even get enough snow I'll get creative and a shovel and have fun over Christmas break


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Donutz said:


> This video, recently posted by laz167 (?) Side Hits on Vimeo is now my training manual for the upcoming season. No way I'm going to look as good as this guy, but if I can do some of that without dying I'll be happy.


Here's the same guy hitting the park and backcountry:

The Airblaster Movie: Ben Lynch on Vimeo

Dude can just plain ride his ass off, period.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Here's the same guy hitting the park and backcountry:


Heh. I think I'll just concentrate on the first video for now...


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Haha I too want edge control like that guy!
Season #2 ...spring chicken I know. But rode my ass off last year!

Goal #1 be as strong and commited to riding as I was last season!

*Take back/front 180s to the big kicker (20ft) 
*Work on 3s by end of season
*Ride switch start to finish one day a week (rather than just a run here or there with some reverts)
*Work on speed through the trees
*Build that box for my backyard to practice boardslides. (gotta get the HDPE this week)
*Meet new people to ride with this season local and at other mountains.

Oh and SAVE MONEY (possibly by making friends with the bartender)


----------



## tprior (Oct 12, 2010)

My goals are pretty simple. 

Ride switch better
Get some Grabs
Learn the 180 Variations


----------



## jonnybanz (Oct 26, 2010)

going into my second season

my list for this year
sick butters
hit a downrial
hit one of those pipe rail things
switch riding
hit a descent sized jump
360's
presses
anything else thats sick
also get sponsored by stepchild haha

sooo stoked for this season!


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

Ride 2 days a week minimum but try to average 3 days a week.
Switch
Backside boardslide a box
180s
Hit medium jumps
Take a ton of video

It will be cool to look back at this thread at the end of the season and see what we all accomplished.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hit tree runs more comfortably.
Work on straight jumps.
Work on riding switch, i really need to do this the most as i feel its the only thing really gating my progress...its just so hard...maybe ill just start the season riding switch, that way I dont get in my normal riding groove wanting to just shred then spend time falling doing switch.


----------



## Mikemc417 (Sep 30, 2010)

arsenic0 said:


> Hit tree runs more comfortably.
> Work on straight jumps.
> Work on riding switch, i really need to do this the most as i feel its the only thing really gating my progress...its just so hard...maybe ill just start the season riding switch, that way I dont get in my normal riding groove wanting to just shred then spend time falling doing switch.


I got riding switch down over the past two seasons. I was in the same boat as you, but what got me riding switch comfortably was teaching people. There seems to always be a point in the season where I have to give someone a lesson or two, whether its friends or family,and I would always ride switch when teaching them so it was like I was teaching myself to snowboard again with them. Linking turn and landing switch I've got down, but hiting jumps switch still doesn't feel natural.
This year I want to be able to pull of big threes on the regular and just make it till april uninjured. Got trips to jackson hole, oregon, and all over vt and the northeast, so I def. want to push my backcountry riding and see how I stand up to the steeps out west.


----------



## rwauthority (Aug 27, 2010)

Mikemc got it right! You learn switch while you try to teach your beginner friends if you have any. You really feel good about yourself after because you learned something new, and you helped a friend out.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Ride switch.

And learn how to get off the lift without taking out people next to me. -.-

I can carve and even hit some small jumps. But I just can't get off the lift properly, something about my back foot not being secured throws me off.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i think i chimed in on this thread pages back.. but...


[x] ONLY RIDE POWDER


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

oneshot said:


> i think i chimed in on this thread pages back.. but...
> 
> 
> [x] ONLY RIDE POWDER


I don't know man, if this season turns out to be any good, we might just come close to achieving that goal.

Why did I buy the park board when this year is looking like powder-mania


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> I don't know man, if this season turns out to be any good, we might just come close to achieving that goal.
> 
> Why did I buy the park board when this year is looking like powder-mania


i have a pretty good chance of achieving this with my lifetime backcountry pass.. if there aint no powder when i roll out i'll stay on sled all day. but its easy to find untracked powder weeks after a storm with this tool


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

oneshot said:


> i have a pretty good chance of achieving this with my lifetime backcountry pass.. if there aint no powder when i roll out i'll stay on sled all day. but its easy to find untracked powder weeks after a storm with this tool


I gotta ask. Who brings you back to the sled after you tear up a sick powder line? You must have some die-hard friends as well  Lucky.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Really basic stuff --

Riding switch
Flat land FS/BS 180s and baby jumps -- with a thought to do 180s off of natural features and such by season's end
Maximizing my time on snow this season


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

Karasene said:


> I gotta ask. Who brings you back to the sled after you tear up a sick powder line? You must have some die-hard friends as well  Lucky.


yeah.. you dont go sled alone.. its not smart at all, we're usually 15 to 40 miles out in the BC.

we have a pretty big posse of sled shredders now and growing by a few more this yr.. so, yes, a buddy takes me back or most times we ride back to our sleds cuz they are parked at bottom.. its all about the tandem rides up from your bro then trade off.

3 is a terrible number.. even numbers are way better  but it still works.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Have fun
do a couple of trips out west this year
progress

pretty simple really....


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

lupine said:


> It will be cool to look back at this thread at the end of the season and see what we all accomplished.


Agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

- Ride Switch at will 
- Ride moguls at something more than a crawl 
- swap in and out of switch at speed 
- Do some basic 180s 
- be able to handle at least small ramps 
- be able to go off-piste without cratering 
- 50/50 a box -- even a small one. 

That would satisfy me.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I want to ride 60-75 days this year.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

my goals:

1)get more comfortable riding and not get sketched out
2)hit some park features
3)travel, A LOT!
4)get my husband to graduate from school early
5)work towards getting my AASI certification so i can teach next season


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

rephreshed said:


> my goals:
> 
> 5)work towards getting my AASI certification so i can teach next season


You might be able to teach before then at a resort without the cert I. A little teaching before taking the certification can really help in passing it. If you take the route of certifying before teaching make sure to do the following, 

Try watching several beginner lessons over the course of the year. Try to pick the instructor that is wearing an AASI pin as they are probably teaching to the standard that the certification is for.
Join AASI and get the Snowboarding and MA Manuals.
Download the certification standards and study guides for division you will be teaching in.
Pick an instructors head or even try to book an upper level lesson and concentrate on the riding task
Info can be found at the following website since your location seems to be in this division.
PSIA/AASI Eastern Division


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> You might be able to teach before then at a resort without the cert I. A little teaching before taking the certification can really help in passing it. If you take the route of certifying before teaching make sure to do the following,
> 
> Try watching several beginner lessons over the course of the year. Try to pick the instructor that is wearing an AASI pin as they are probably teaching to the standard that the certification is for.
> Join AASI and get the Snowboarding and MA Manuals.
> ...


thanks for the info!!!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

shifties, 3's, 5's, flips? 12 stair, two kink box.


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

This year is going to be epic, i moved to a resort town and have a 10 minute drive to my hill. Depending on how my job works out I'm hoping to be able to ride at least 4-5 days a week.

My goals are:
-Work on making my turns more dynamic
-180's on and off boxes and maybe rails
-Work on pressing and buttering anything i can
-FS/BS Boardslide's on lock (270's Out?)
-360's on lock
-Work on my overall switch riding
-Ride as much as possible and meet some new people


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

More flow in switch, 
And I will not rest till I land a hand plant this year.


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

Perfect my 3's
Get 5's and 7's under my belt
Back and front flip
Progress more on boxes/rails


----------

